# Dexter goes outside! (Pics)



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Today I took Dexter outside for the first time! I got some good pics of him  
The breeder said he was a brown snowflake... but I think he's not... he's only 7 weeks so I know he doesn't have his adult quill colors yet but I feel like he should _kind of_ look like what color he'll be? Any ideas? He's quilling (and it doesn't seem to bother him! Lucky me!) and got his most recent color change on the top of his head. I'm thinking dark eyed cinnicot but that might be wrong.
He was really happy to run around in the grass (and he pooped outside which is nice, less to clean up later :lol: )
But then a bug crawled on him and I got nervous so it was time to go back inside  
He certainly enjoyed it! 

In the grass:









He says "toooo briiiight":









You can see his most recent quill change on top of his head. He has darker bands now  









Looking out into the world:









Hope you like him!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

aww, how cute!


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

omg the last picture.. it actually looks like he's smiling :lol: how adorable.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

So adorable! He looks like he had fun


----------

